# Photo Size



## Mather323 (Mar 5, 2008)

How do I post a small pic in the message box so that then you click on it, it will enlarge,   Thanks   Mike


----------



## dbriski (Mar 5, 2008)

One way is to add it to your photo album and then use Insert picture and choose your album and image.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 5, 2008)

Why would you want to do that?  Almost everyone hates it.  Just post a picture no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side.


----------



## Mather323 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been using the paint program usder streach and skew to change the photo size down to 100k is there a better way?


----------



## gerryr (Mar 5, 2008)

Could you be more specific than "the paint program?"


----------



## Malainse (Mar 5, 2008)

I use microsoft Image Resizer..... Half way down on this page... Is easy to use, just right click and resize...

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------

